# LTB a Mako pro skiff 17



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Little east of your range and a 19, but BPS in Tallahassee has the larger model in stock. You might check with the Spanish Fort, AL or Destin locations, too.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Bass Pro Shop sells them. Two locations in Houston. You could love there too.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

Grselby said:


> looking for dealerships or anyone that is selling a Mako pro skiff 17 water ready. I love in Houston. Any help or advice would be appreciated. Thanks’


Waypoint Marine sells more than anyone in the US. They are in Corpus Christi.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

AggieFlyGuy said:


> Waypoint Marine sells more than anyone in the US. They are in Corpus Christi.


Is that why every other boat out here is a pro skiff 17? Interesting.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

They sell like hotcakes because it is a turnkey $13,000-ish new boat that can be financed for something like a decade.


----------

